# Nodak Outdoors 5-Year Anniversery - Free Giveaways!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Another year has gone by and Nodak Outdoors has been live for 5 years now...hard to believe!

So much has taken place here through the years, and so many great people have graced us with their presence. While there is so much here at Nodak Outdoors, I want to celebrate this 5-year anniversary by celebrating some of the best forum topics through the years.

I've got a ton of T-shirts, hats, and decals to giveaway. To win, all you have to do is copy/paste the link(URL) of your favorite topic that has come up here on Nodak Outdoors through the past 5 years. The top 10 favorites posted by the members here will receive one of the prizes and I'll ship them later this month. This should be a fun one, so please think hard!

Again, I can't thank everyone enough for all the support of the website through the years. Even through all the harsh criticism, the growing pains, and lately, the dang spammers...you guys have stuck it out with me and continue to support Nodak Outdoors. And for that, I want to say thanks!

So let's have some fun! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

TWO WORDS: HOOTIEMUTT!!!!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hootiemutt

CONGRATS HUEY - Here's to another 5 years!!! :beer:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... =generator

Free generator was my favorite. By the way I never did see any generater.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wanted: Shed Hunting friend/Companion

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=32919&highlight=shed+hunter

I dug for this as quick as i could because i knew someone would take this for sure. I was just thinking about something like this a few days ago and figured this one would definately win the contest hands down along with the ND quit chew crew. What happened to this topic-it was just here a few days ago!! Did it get deleted with all the spam issues? Anyways, I believe this is probably the most beneficial topic i have ever seen since so many people quit and made there lives better..


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> TWO WORDS: HOOTIEMUTT!!!!
> 
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hootiemutt
> 
> CONGRATS HUEY - Here's to another 5 years!!! :beer:


Although that was a great post.. the BEST is the original post ...

I present to you:

*HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY BREAKFAST!!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=22302*

'nuff said

Ryan


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

beat you to it ryan, that is included in the shed hunting companion-this topic has anything and everything about RC in it :bartime:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Followed closely of course by #2 all time....

I Shoot Fawns! :beer:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=2107

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

USSapper said:


> beat you to it ryan, that is included in the shed hunting companion-this topic has anything and everything about RC in it


Nope sorry.... original thread needed ... :wink:

Ryan


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

You Can't go wrong, when talking booze!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=6668


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

R y a n said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > beat you to it ryan, that is included in the shed hunting companion-this topic has anything and everything about RC in it
> ...


The original thread is included in the topic though-I have a feeling this is going to be the best thread so i am adding this one in advance :wink:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=27 lol jk guys


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I got some pretty good laughs out of this one.. I still havent received any pictures :huh: Anyone else?

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... er+compact


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Simply because smalls assessment of the baldwin brothers twister match is hilarious.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... sc&start=0


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I liked the quitting chew topic, I think It actually helped alot of guys. But I cant find it to paste it. I did a search and its gone but then again Im pretty much at a preschool level when it comes to operating a computer. Maybe one of you more computer literate people can find it. :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I like this one, still waiting for the video tape!! The topic is funny enough as it is, but there are more comments about spellchecking than ive ever seen!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=36405


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

fishless said:


> I liked the quitting chew topic, I think It actually helped alot of guys. But I cant find it to paste it. I did a search and its gone but then again Im pretty much at a preschool level when it comes to operating a computer. Maybe one of you more computer literate people can find it. :beer:


I looked for that one right away and i think it was accidently deleted with the spam issue


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I know this isn't an entire thread. But this has got to be the funniest reply in Nodak history....I still laugh about it!
Thanks smalls!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> #1Waterfowler wrote:
> Like I said, I haul 10- decoys at a time, 5 on each arm, just cause I can!!!
> 
> ----smalls reply----
> ...


_________________


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Goose Girl Gigli...a classic

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/fis ... highlight=


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

OK a few more classics...

*What would you do if your hunting partner was gay?*
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=13925

-------------------------------------------
*Can you get high taking coffee beans?*
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... highlight=

------------------------------------------
*Chris Hustad--The last american ninja *

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=5645

------------------------------------------
Here was one with a bit of irony that the "Cannonball Corp. was trying to "survive" ... Note the timestamp on this one and the issues raised... Now fast forward 5 years...

*Where are we at?*
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=154

------------------------------------------
On a more serious note, some of the best threads on this site ever were the Tony Dean ones back in the day, It was nice for him to come on here and explain himself and his views on ND vs. MN vs. SD duck hunting, guiding, his role etc... it's too bad he had to take the tact he did in the end

Some of those threads are here:

*What Tony Dean Thinks Of ND & MN Hunters *
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=1647

*spiritwater owner on tonydean*
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=1510

*What Tony Dean Thinks Of ND & MN Hunters*
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?p=9738
---------------------------------------------

Ok... and last but not least, for those of you who follow the politics forum, I couldn't leave out a couple of Militant Tiger's best:

Here is the search thread: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/sea ... 8&start=50

*Cheney- 30 yards my eye!* (An attempt at ballistics knowledge from THE man MT himself)
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=22560

*Islam - A Violent Religion?*
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=22825

*How do i catch bugs bunny?*
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=4782

Ryan

.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=30685

gotta love the classic "GHG vs. Bigfoot" arguements, seriously how many of these can we have a year on here?


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I kinda like this one i dont know if its the best but its one of my favorites. http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=36081


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... e+subtitle


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

my memory isnt good enough to think "best topic". so I bow out gracefully, great site,

another 5 years :beer:

thanks to you and the mods for doing a great job. and for posting pics for me


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

> On the serious side
> 
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ight=slbck
> 
> Nothing beats a classic of Cootkillers definition of slbck


I am guessing coot killer is no longer a member.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ron Gilmore....Public Enemy Number 1....."Ron the Con"

Unfortunately all the pictures are gone....

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=ron+con


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

deleted. Sorry to ruin the party


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Define for me Hunter/Shooter


By the famous Cootkiller!!!!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> there choice.


MT had a choice?!?!? :lol: , seriously, someone has to remember an interesting one by him-he had 3500 post!-they all couldnt have been legitament


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

MT is one messed up dude. His agenda went much deeper than Nodak Outdoors. Nasty little cuss he was.....


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

This is by far the most useful and informative site when it comes to hunting in the Dakotas. Outstanding work Chris  

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=36067

The Migration reports are some of my fav's

Thanks again


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

USSapper said:


> > there choice.
> 
> 
> MT had a choice?!?!? :lol: , seriously, someone has to remember an interesting one by him-he had 3500 post!-they all couldnt have been legitament


I posted some MT threads in my earlier post...



R y a n said:


> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Ok... and last but not least, for those of you who follow the politics forum, I couldn't leave out a couple of Militant Tiger's best:
> 
> ...


Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My vote for best photo in a photo album was for this one of PJ Maguire in Bigblackfoot's album:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Anything that had to do with Ranger Compact was great.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... nger+compa


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I always thought this was a funny one. It's huge I don't know what it is!
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=4053


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

This one has some of the most important survival information in the world, There is only one Chuck Norris!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=26311


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hed+hunter

idk this one was pretty funny


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, this thread is good! Love all the memories.

My favorite all time was this one:
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2034


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

this was one of best debates/fights i've been involved in. looking back i am kind of embarrassed but oh well. it was a really fun one. everyone seemed to team up against this texasslayer guy. sorry for that man. here it is

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=33497


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

There will always be debates (Bigfoot Vs. Avery) and the like.

There will always be critiques of the Viking games (too many to post).

There will always be great pictures (generators, breasts and wet boxers).

There will most certainly be debate over Non-residents.

But one of the best and most informative threads relates not to hunting but to what is there to do after the hunt? No, not go dancing with Porkchop!

It is *what are the best small town bars in North Dakota *- a must read for everyone who either lives or travels in North Dakota!!!

LINK

Some even provide free licorice for the dogs! :wink:


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

dang it, I found that one while looking who this MT was that I keep getting refered to :-? oh well you snooze you lose :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone who has posted up a thread before this will get a free hat, shirt, decal or combo.

Please PM me with your name/address/shirt size and I'll get it out to you.

Thanks for the memories gang!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank You Chris and NODAK


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I will second that!

And also than you for all the opportunities you and your efforts through North Dakota Outdoors and now NoDak have provided myself and so many others.

Oh, and a special thanks to your Father for returning my shotgun many years ago!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Rats. I didn't even see this thread till now  
Still feeling generous Chris? :wink:

My all time favorite is:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... sc&start=0


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats on the 5 years Chris. 
This is my favorite one every spring: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=36067


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

One of my favorites reminds me of some of the reasons I joined the Air Force and not the Navy 17+ years ago, and still going!!!!!
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=2464


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=36010

The Duke/Carolina ever ongoing battles, best rivalry in college hoops


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm not sure how to search, but my favorite was when Tony Dean was engaged, too bad he went away.

Also, where are you Travis aka Cootkiller.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Bioman,

Ryan posted some of those Tony/Bobby links on page 1 - plus your infamous introduction to public trust.

Cootkiller - whatever. Where's Qwack? Still in Japan?

M.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Yeah, cootkiller and fetch along with #1 waterfowler.

Where are they now besides in the bowels of NoDak Outdoors?? :lol:

Thanx for the memories in the first five and thanx to Chris for putting up with it all!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Received my shirt and decal today!

THANK YOU NODAK OUTDOORS!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Me too!

Mucho thanks and continued appreciation from central Illinois!

Bob


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Got mine today, Thanks Chris :beer:

Paul


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Just to keep it going the one about our favorite Simpson episode cracked me up.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... t=simpsons

I just wanna say thanks to Chris and Nodakoutdoors for keeping me so occupied and distracted. hahaha I don't know what I'd without this site, probably would of graduated two years ago :beer:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Mr Zettler, not only the waterfowling destination whOre, but scoring some free goodies as well. Very nice work sir. :lol: :beer:

Oh and Chris, great site and congrats on five years.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I got my tshirt yesterday. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

My favorite one is the generator for sale :lol: . Can't find it though. :-?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Somebody already posted it on the first page!!!

So Chris, Who won?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

USSapper said:


> Somebody already posted it on the first page!!!
> 
> 
> > See it now, thanks. :lol:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Thank you Chria and Nodak. I recieved my shirt on Saturday.
Heres to the next 5 years.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

its too late..but i enjoyed the drink forum..seeing what all you outdoorsman like to kick back and sip on after a hard days hunting
http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... ht=#290600


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

USSapper said:


> So Chris, Who won?


Pretty much everyone who posted on the first page. I sent out well over a dozen prizes.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I never recieved my new truck so it must not have been me :lost:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Anyone who has posted up a thread before this will get a free hat, shirt, decal or combo.
> 
> Please PM me with your name/address/shirt size and I'll get it out to you.
> 
> Thanks for the memories gang!


Chris,

I tried to PM you my info some time ago, and just now checked my PM's, the ones I sent to you were in my outbox, and not my sentbox, so I removed them, and tried to resend, but still they are hanging there, I am only 12% full. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------

